# Cleaning engine bay



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

So, I want to tidy up my engine bay and give it a good clean and start getting some new shiny parts for it. Iv been reading best way to give it a good clean is with degreaser, brush, hose and elbow grease. But which parts of the engine do I need to cover up from water and where are they in the engine? I know the basics of the engine but not much of a mechanic. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone?? I'd like to know this also!
Cheers
Rich79


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

do it when the engine it's hot and you don't need to cover up ,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would do it coldish & use a garden sprayer filled with water/detergent to remove degreaser (Gunk) etc once brushed in, & lots of rags. 
More control & less chance water damaging electrics... Similar to this
http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/hoses-wate ... YYKg%3D%3D

Hoggy.


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

kazinak said:


> do it when the engine it's hot and you don't need to cover up ,


Hi Kazinak, Do you mean that you dont have to cover up if the engine is hot or you dont need to cover up anything anyway (if your careful)?
Also Hoggy, thanks for the link.. got a name of any good degreaser and detergent?
Cheers
Rich79


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich79 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > do it when the engine it's hot and you don't need to cover up ,
> ...


you don't need to cover up if you are careful ,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Rich79 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > do it when the engine it's hot and you don't need to cover up ,
> ...


Hi Rich, Gunk is a good degreaser. Paint brush to brush in & agitate, leave to soak, wash off with sprayer lance. 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_255222
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Water doesn't get anywhere near my engine bay don't really see the need buy loads of cheap rags and clean like that all depends how anal you want to get about it :wink:

Whilst sorting electrical issues out at various garages Ive watched people pressure washing their engines and driving off no worries I've also seen them stuck at the garage for hours waiting for the RAC man.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ye as above i would just use rags and elbow grease, i have never jetwashed etc an engine bay.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gunk ultra is about £4 from Halfords and works a treat. Lave on for about 2 mins before wiping off.

WD40 brings the plastic engine covers back to a like new finish.

Elbow grease and metal polish does the charge pipe and the inlet manifold 8)


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Common sense tells me that cold water on a hot engine is not good practice.

Use a degreaser and then water but have someone else controlling the tap and cover any vulnerable parts with plastic bags.


----------



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

I gave it ago pressure washing in the end, sprayed some gunk around the rocker and inlet manifold and scrubbed it around with a old clean paintbrush. Covered up the coil packs, MAF, battery and other little electrical sensors with tin foil as it is easily mouldable and then let loose with the washer, didn't get to close up with it though. I did this with the engine fairly cold so that it didn't create steam into all the electrics, it worked and all was fine but I still ended up in there with a rag and more Gunk!

I would only suggest this if the engine bay is really grubby and has bever been cleaned as It gets most dirt off. You can get some good results if you work at it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nothing like asking for advice and IGNORING it :wink: :lol:


----------



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

I did this back in December, if I was to do it again and follow the advice which has been posted i would just use Gunk and a rag is just as effective if not better


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I just noticed that thank god I didn't go for the throat  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

wazman999 said:


> Gunk ultra is about £4 from Halfords and works a treat. Lave on for about 2 mins before wiping off.
> 
> WD40 brings the plastic engine covers back to a like new finish.
> 
> Elbow grease and metal polish does the charge pipe and the inlet manifold 8)


can you use wire wool and metal polish on them? i want to polish these but dont fancy taking them off cus i bet i wont get them back on!

also, is steam cleaning recommended?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Charge pipe is best done with Nitromors - WELL AWAY FROM THE CAR! It's a paint stripper, intended for wood, but makes short work of the grey rubbery paint crap on the CP. Remove the CP (it's a piece of pi$$ to remove/refit), coat, wait, scrape - job's a good 'un! Polishing it up a bit afterwards just makes it even better.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> battery and other little electrical sensors with tin foil


 I have a picture in my head and it does not look pretty pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here was my charge pipe job, easy to do, you don't neccesarry need the polishing kit I used, you can work through the wet and dry sandpaper grits instead. That is if you want to polish it of course.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=212250

I use Autoglym Bumper Care for the black plastic trim, comes up a treat...


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks alot everyone, this is exactly the advise I needed! 
Well I know what I'll be doing this weekends!  
Rich79


----------



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> > battery and other little electrical sensors with tin foil
> 
> 
> I have a picture in my head and it does not look pretty pmsl :lol: :lol:


Glad you liked it, didnt look great when doing it got the idea from these guys

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=79859


----------



## liam676 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another thread helped with detailing my engine and the foil idea

http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-deta ... iling.html


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Good bit of hard graft, and some Silkolene Pro Prep with added aftermarket bling and it will look great, Fitted a polished charge pipe last year.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTR said:


> ...Fitted a polished charge pipe last year...


Looks good. But now that dipstick _seriously _needs to change. Old Guy's your man, or maybe Trev. At the very least spray it black.


----------

